# Deleted MountPoint registry keys keep coming back - Please help



## Blinkin (Oct 13, 2004)

I posted this in the Windows 2000 forum but never got a response. I have, however, had better responses from this forum and it's semi-related...So, anyway, here's the issue...

I've determined that the reason I'm getting a whole lot of duplicate mount points is because of the registry entries in:

[Windows 2000]
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints\

I can delete all the "drive" keys I don't want (all the duplicates from H: through Z, reboot the machine and verify that they don't show back up. However, given enough time (a day?), they all show back up again. BTW, this is a Windows 2000 network setup as a domain.

Is the server (Windows 2000 Server) forcing the client to put them back in? Or is the server not allowing the client to change it's registry? Would an application put them back in?

Any ideas? I'd greatly appreciate any help on this.

Other related thread: http://forums.techguy.org/t286529.html


----------



## Blinkin (Oct 13, 2004)

Anyone have any ideas?


----------

